# Steuerung für Scheibenzuganlage



## peb (3 Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem Programm für eine Scheibenzuganlage.
Die Steuerung erfolgt über LOGO. Mittels Geber Sensor soll zwischen Schnell Anfahren-Langsam und stopp der Motor mit 3 Schütz geschaltet werden.
Bin über jede Hilfe Dankbar - Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2021)

Da fehlen aber noch ein paar Angaben:

Was ist das für ein Geber-Sonsor?
2 Drehrichtungen und 2 Geschwindigkeiten mit 3 Schützen
Was ist das für ein Motor?


----------



## peb (3 Juli 2021)

Ein Induktiver Sensor 24V
Ja 2 Drehrichtungen
400V Motor mehr weiß ich leider nicht. 
Die alte Steuerung war eine selbstgemachte Platine die jetzt leider Kaputt ging und kein Schaltplan mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2021)

Dann erklär doch mal bitte wie das funktionieren soll.
Woher weiß die Scheibe in welcher Stellung sie ist?


----------



## peb (3 Juli 2021)

Beim Einschalten der Spannungsversorgung soll die Scheibe langsam ganz nach vorne fahren und sobald sie ansteht gibt es keinen Impuls mehr und der Motor schaltet ab.
Nach drücken eines Tasters soll die Scheibe zuerst Beispielsweise 70 Impulse des Gebers, schnell zurück fahren und nach dem 70 Impuls langsam weiter fahren bis es wieder keinen Impuls mehr gibt und dann stehen bleiben.


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juli 2021)

peb schrieb:


> Nach drücken eines Tasters soll die Scheibe zuerst Beispielsweise 70 Impulse des Gebers, schnell zurück fahren und nach dem 70 Impuls langsam weiter fahren bis es wieder keinen Impuls mehr gibt und dann stehen bleiben.


Wie schnell kommen denn die z.B. 70 Impulse beim Schellfahren?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Juli 2021)

Also eine fertiges Programm wird es nicht geben. Willst du das Programm selber schreiben und brauchst Hilfe oder soll dir einer das Programm schreiben und du bezahlt die Dienstleistung ?


----------

